# Welche Programme auf euer SSD ?



## galaxy_class (18. Oktober 2010)

Welche Programme befinden sich auf eurer SSD ? Bitte auch die "Platten"größe mitangeben...

Ich habe zwar noch keine, aber bald, daher auch der thread... 

Folgende Programme habe ich mir überlegt:  (60GB)
- Win 7
- Firefox
- Thunderbird
- Office (Word, Excel, PP)
- Avira

dann wirds wohl auch schon eng

mal schaun was ihr noch so vorschlagt...


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaueb das kann man ganz schlecht verallgemeinern.
Ich würde halt alles draufpacken wa sim Autostart dabei ist und eventuelle Programme/Spiele die ich oft nutze.


----------



## galaxy_class (18. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht fallen dir ja Programme ein bei denen du es für besonders sinnvoll hälst sie auf einer SSD zu betreiben ?


----------



## robbe (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auf meiner 128GB SSD Win 7 und eigentlich alle Programme drauf.
Auf der HDD befinden sich nur Spiele und Daten.

Bei einer kleineren SSD sollten man nur die Programme, die man am häufigsten nutzt, installieren.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. Oktober 2010)

64 GB von PNY, drauf laufen tut ...

- Server 2008R2
- SQLServer 2008 R2
- Exchange 2010
- IIS 7.5 und FileZilla Server (ohne Dateiablage)
- TS 3 Server
- Shoutcast
- Outlook 2003
- FritzFax als CapiServer
und zwei virtuelle PCs mit VM Ware (Daten liegen allerdings auf einer anderen Platte)

Zur Zeit sind noch 20GB frei, ich denk mal das reicht


----------



## Readytotack (18. Oktober 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meiner 128GB SSD Win 7 und eigentlich alle Programme drauf.
> Auf der HDD befinden sich nur Spiele und Daten.
> 
> Bei einer kleineren SSD sollten man nur die Programme, die man am häufigsten nutzt, installieren.



Dem kann ich mich anschließen, Spiele hab ich auf 2 Platten die im Raid 0 laufen, aber den Großteil der anderen Programme, die auch draufbleiben, wie Office, Internet-Security, Photoshop, Gimp, Firefox ... hab ich auf der SSD. Programme, die erst mal nur getestet werden, hab ich auf der Raidplatte.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auf meiner 80gb Intel das Betriebssystem sowie alle Anwendungsprogramme die ich so brauche. Dazu noch ein paar Spiele welche sonst lange laden(Dragon Age) oder streamen(Risen).


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2010)

galaxy_class schrieb:


> - Win 7
> - Firefox
> - Thunderbird
> - Office (Word, Excel, PP)
> - Avira



Bis auf Office und Thunderbird (dafür Windows Live Mail mit einem schon größeren Archiv) bei mir gleich plus ein paar Systemtools incl. 8 GB Swapfile ca. 29 GB benutzt.


----------



## alexq (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auf meiner Vertex2 alle Programme (außer Games) drauf. Das macht noch 30GB freien Speicherplatz von 55,7 .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab eine Corsair Force 120GB2 und hab alles drauf auser die Auslagerungsdatei die hab ich auf meiner F1 500GB HDD. Ich würd dir zu einer so großen raten die dein Geldbeutes hergibt aber mehr als 120GB ist finanziell nicht mehr sinnvoll!


----------



## roheed (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab eine 90gb SSD (corsair)
darauf befinden sich :

- Win7 64bit
- Office '03
- über 30 weitere programme wie z.B. Firefox, Thunderbird, Chrome, Acronis, Nero uvm.

Ich komme auf gerad mal 27GB.
*Deaktiviert (nicht verschoben!!!) *wurden :
4GB Auslagerungsmist und 4GB speicherabbild (Ruhezustand)

Solange du keine games und mp3 draufknallst langen 60gb mehr als dicke!


----------



## ThoR65 (18. Oktober 2010)

Auf meiner Falcon 64Gb F1 tümmelt sich Win7 64Bit, MS-Office, Vue8 Studio (Renderprogramm), SIV (System Information Viewer).


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Jakopo (18. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Leute ich finds einfach affig nur ne 64 GB SSD zu kaufen und sich dann ins Hemd zu machen weil nicht alle Programme raufgehen. Dann muss man halt noch nen Monat warten und eine größere SSD kaufen. 
Aber ich persönlich würd nen Anfall kriegen mit so wenig Speicherplatz. Ich werde mir demnächst auch eine SSD kaufen (wahrscheinlich die Intel Postville Refresh als 3. Generation) und unter 160GB geht da gar nix. 
Wäre mir einfach zu blöd immer zu schauen ob noch 20% frei sind oder nicht zumal ich alle Spiele mit drauf installieren will. Werde dann meine HHD verkaufen (was soll ich dann noch mit der?). (Sensible) Daten habe ich sowieso auf einer externen USB3 Festplatte weil mir das sicherer ist wenn ich mit dem PC mal wohin muss.


----------



## bleifuß90 (18. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich da nur anschließen, die Leute versteh ich einfach nicht. Sich eine SSD holen und dann alles auf die HDD auslagern wollen weil man Angst hat das sich die SSD abnutzen könnte. Oder noch besser durch das ganze Optimierungsgetue dann den ganzen Vorteil der SSD zerstören, weil man denkt das die SSD dann länger hält.

Ich hab auf meiner Intel Postville 80GB sogar 2 Betriebssysteme drauf, und keine Einschränkungen in Sachen Komfort und auch kein Gedanken daran verschwendet was für Programme wichtig sind und welche net.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2010)

@Jakopo

Wenn hier irgendwas affig ist dann vermutlich deine aussage
weil du keine ahnung von dem thema hast! 

Jeder der sich ne größere SSD als 120gb gekauft hat hat ganz
genau garnix kappiert! 
Denjenigen der seine 60GB SSD mit programmen vollbekommt
zeigst mir auch erstmal...also macht euch mal nicht immer alle 
gleich ins Hemd! 
Und das mit den 20% Freilassen ist auch nur noch ein mythos 
aus frühen SSD zeiten und mittlerweile völlig unnötig!
Hulk dein einsatzt bitte 

PS. Ich weiß zwar nicht was eine HHD sein soll aber die kannst dann sicher aus deinem rechner werfen ja lol


> Werde dann meine HHD verkaufen (was soll ich dann noch mit der?)


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2010)

Habe eine Intel X25-M G2 80GB, darauf läuft:

- Win7 64bit
- Browser (Firefox, Chrome)


----------



## Jakopo (19. Oktober 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> Jeder der sich ne größere SSD als 120gb gekauft *hat hat* ganz
> genau garnix kappiert!



Du musst doch nicht gleich stottern.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Oktober 2010)

Corsair P128-120GB

Da sind dann W7 und alle meine benötigten Anwendungen drauf, dazu gehören auch 1-2 Games.


Mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen das eine größere SSD als 120/128 so gut wie keinen Sinnn macht. Man darf auch nicht vergessen zu was für einen Preis 256MB oder gar 512MB SSD's verkauft werden. Um Filme oder auch MP3 Dateien zu speichern benötigt man keine SSD. Kla wenn es eine 1GB SSD für 100€ gäbe dann würde ich mir sofort eine kaufen. Ne 120GB SSD nur mit Programmen voll zu machen die man benötigt ist fast nicht zu machen. Ne 60GB SSD mit 60GB ist mehr als ausreichen, selbst deine 2-3 lieblings Spiele passen dann da noch drauf.
Allerdings bereue ich es nicht das ich mir ne 120GB SSD gekauft habe so mach ich mir keine Gedanken was ich alles drauf packen soll.


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ist der einzigste Vorteil den ich sehe wenn man sich ne ssd jenseits der 100GB kauft...das man sich keine gedanken machen muss was man drauf packt.

Meine 80GB sind vollkommen ausreichend für 1-2 Progs die ich benötige. Mir ging es um die enorm kurze Bootzeit von Win7, sonst nix.


----------



## pixelflair (19. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen das eine größere SSD als 120/128 so gut wie keinen Sinnn macht. Man darf auch nicht vergessen zu was für einen Preis 256MB oder gar 512MB SSD's verkauft werden. Um Filme oder auch MP3 Dateien zu speichern benötigt man keine SSD. Kla wenn es eine 1GB SSD für 100€ gäbe dann würde ich mir sofort eine kaufen. Ne 120GB SSD nur mit Programmen voll zu machen die man benötigt ist fast nicht zu machen. Ne 60GB SSD mit 60GB ist mehr als ausreichen, selbst deine 2-3 lieblings Spiele passen dann da noch drauf.
> Allerdings bereue ich es nicht das ich mir ne 120GB SSD gekauft habe so mach ich mir keine Gedanken was ich alles drauf packen soll.



hassu was getrunken?

256mb / 512*MB*  SSD? 
1*GB* SSD gibts doch für 100€ :p

ansonsten geb ihc dir recht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ah jo, wer den Schaden hat brtauch für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. Du weißt aber schon das ich 256, 512GB und 1TB meinte. Bin bei der Arbeit und muss ein wenig aufpassen wer ins Büro rein kommt. Denn das chatten im Forum hat leider nix mit meiner Arbeit zu tun.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2010)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Du musst doch nicht gleich stottern.



Ach ich hab mich heut morgen so über deine aussage aufgeregt das ich einfach stottern mußte 

Aber ich möchte eine zweite chance von dir.
Daher probieren wir das ganze nochmal, nur diesmal sogar mit satzzeichen XD



> Jeder der sich ne größere SSD als 120gb gekauft *hat,
> hat* ganz genau garnix kappiert!


----------



## Vaykir (20. Oktober 2010)

ui schande, ich mach jetzt das zitat kaputt!

256gb Crucial C300 realSSD.

drauf is natürlich win7 und alle programme die ich so installiere.
desweiteren immer die spiele die ich gerade zocke. und bei den meisten merkt man doch, wie verdammt ultra schnell die laden, "nur" weil sie auf ner ssd sitzen....


(und ja ich weis, dass meine ssd sinnlos an nem sata II port hängt, aber das neue mainboard is noch net da...)


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2010)

natürlich ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er 450€ für eine SSD ausgeben möchte oder nicht. 

fakt ist aber nunmal einfach, dass einem schon ca. 120€ ausreichen
um in den genuß des neuen datenturbos in form einer SSD zu kommen.

Ein user hat's mal schön ausgedrückt...
"Ich kauf mir ja keine SSD weil ich speicherplatzprobleme lösen möchte" 


EDIT::::::
NAtürlich würde ich mir am liebsten auch auf der stelle eine 1TB SSD kaufen 
um alles und damit meine ich alle games musik und co drauf zu betreiben aber
dafür ist mir mein geld doch zu schade. Dann fahr ich jetzt lieber erstmal zweigleisig,
genieß den genialen speed vorteil im OS und in paar jahren sehen wir weiter. 
Wir stehen noch am untersten punkt des gipfels was die entwicklung von SSD angeht. 
Ich denke hier wird der fortschritt genauso rasant voran gehen wie schon bei den HDD,
wo lange keiner sich traute von den ersten Gigabyte HDD (1GB+) zu träumen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Genau @roheed du triffst den Nagel auf dem Kopf. 2003 hab ich mir 2x 80GB Platten gekauft von WD um sie im RAID zu betreiben die haben damals ein Vermögen gekostet. Und jetzt bekommst du für 40€ ne 1TB Platte. Genauso wird es auch mit der SSD sein, in 5 Jahren wird keiner mehr eine HDD im PC haben. Höchstens als externe Einheit um Daten zu sichern. HDD gibts jetzt seit anfang der 70'er Jahre, die haben also 40 Jahre den PC Markt beherscht und haben extrem an Geschwindigkeit und Speichermenge zu gelegt. Da hat man dan erst mal ne Vorstellung wohin die Reise mit der SSD Technik hingeht!


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2010)

tja das waren noch zeiten....als man eine festplatte mit 10 disketten vollbekommen hat XD
An die jüngere generation die vlt. nicht mal mehr wissen was eine diskette ist. 
Das waren früher unsere "usb" sticks mit mörderischen *1,44MB* speicherplatz.
vor dem übergang zu den ersten CD Roms hat man langsam aber sicher ne ganze
Kiste voller disketten gebraucht für games. Und nach 3 stunden installieren war 
natürlich immer die letzte diskette kaput oder nicht mehr lesbar lol

es ist halt einfach mal so in der hardwarewelt...an dem zeitpunkt wo du auf
"bestellen" geklickt hast ist die teuer gekaufte hardware schon wieder veralltet.
Daher gehöre ich zu den jenigen die einfach keinen sinn darin sehen massig viel geld 
in irgendwas reinzustecken was so extrem schnelllebig ist.


----------



## underloost (20. Oktober 2010)

@ roheed: nutzbar waren allerdings nur 1,39Mb wenn ich mit richtig erinnere 

@ topic: natürlich das OS samt Programmen

wie Office 2003, FireFox, Photoshop, Winamp, Windows Live Messenger, Everest, IrfanView, WinRar etc...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tja da muss ich sagen hab damals 1984 mit dem C64 angefangen und da hatten wir noch die 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten mit 80kb vorne und konnte man sie umdrehen und hatte nochmal 80kb.


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2010)

umdrehen?! lol ja das ist auch mir neu ^^
Bin aber auch erst seit ca. '93 dabei 
und selbst das schon mit nem Intel 486 @ töro 33 mhz 
mit turbo taste versteht sich XD
Wenn die games mal wieder "zu" flüssig waren lol

nu gut, genug in den alten erinnerungen geschwälgt.
Ich denke man kann klipp und klar sagen...
Auch wenn man nur eine 60GB ssd hat muß man sich 
nicht wirklich gedanken machen was man drauf knallt. 
Rein mit Windows und allen üblichen programmen 
kriegt man sie nicht voll. Falls jetzt einer kommen sollte
mit "AAAABER mein CS5 braucht schon 30gb" dann muß man sich schon 
fragen wie man für Adobe CS5 ca. 3000 € ausgeben kann und dann 
für ne große SSD kein geld mehr hatte 

Games, Videos, Musik und sonstige speicherplatz vernichter auf 
ne übliche und günstige HDD drauf und glücklich sein. 


nur so nebenbei...
ich hab mehr als 30 progs drauf, darunter auch etwas größere 
wie z.B. Sony Vegas oder Office '07 und komme denoch nur auf 27GB belegung.
Und davon sind allein schon 10GB privater mist im Benutzerordner. 
Da gibts ja auch viele enthusiasten die selbst so zeugs auslagern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hast schon recht hab jetzt auch so 30GB belegt und noch 81GB frei. Hab selbst meine Games drauf gepackt, also 60GB reichen wirklich aber dennoch bin ich froh über meine 120GB so brauch ich kein Gedanken daran zu verschwenden was mach ich drauf und was net. Ich haus einfach drauf und gut ist und kotrolier nicht die Platz den ich noch frei habe. Ja Luxus ist schön, hatte auch andere Zeiten als ich noch eine 1€ Jobber war da hab ich von ner SSD nur getreumt.
hatte auch einen 486 aber eine DX mit CoProzessor für die Fließkommer Einheit damit liefen dann 3D Anwenungen viel  besser, Games! und 1992 mein erstes CDRom duble Speed für 500 DM samt dem ersten Spiel auf CD Star Wars Rebel Assault! War das geil alle haben mich beneidet!


----------



## roheed (20. Oktober 2010)

@all
nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen...
mir ist es doch wirklich jacke wie hose wieviel geld ihr für eure SSD ausgeben
könnt bzw. möchtet.
Ich will ja nur, aus meiner erfahrung heraus, die leute wachrütteln nicht den 
gleichen fehler wie ich zu machen und sich eine zu große SSD zu kaufen. 
Ich hab jetzt schweine teure 55GB frei und muß zum ersten mal im leben sagen,
hmm verdammt, was zum geier soll ich bloß mit denen machen?!^^
Ich war auch schon mal kurz davor meine 90gb SSD zu verkaufen und mir ne kleinere, 
in richtung 40gb bzw. 60gb (meine empfehlung) zuzulegen.

Ich seh es so...
genauso gut hätte ich nen 100€ schein (ca. der Preisunterschied von 60gb zur 90gb) nehmen können und den ins case legen.
Der effeckt wäre ungefähr der gleiche gewesen. Ok wär vlt. sogar intelligenter gewesen, 
vom 100er hät ich in einem jahr noch mehr als vom leeren ungenutzten speicherplatz der bei dem 
aktuellen preisverfall der SSD's in nem jahr überhaupt nichts mehr wert ist^^


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2010)

BTT:
OCZ Vertex LE mit Kubuntu 10.04 LTS


----------



## Miikosch (21. Oktober 2010)

OCZ Vertex 2 | 90GB.
Hab mit Win7, allen Programmen die ich zum Arbeiten benötige wie z.B. Office, CS4 Design Premium, FileZilla, MSN, Chrome, Firefox, Safari, Opera, IE, Avast,... gerade mal ~30GB voll. Games habe ich auf einer normale HDD genauso meine Musik und Bilder.


----------



## derf (15. März 2011)

Macht es in Spielen einen Unterschied, wenn ich eine SSD als Systemplatte nutze und meine Spiele auf der HDD habe, anstatt beides auf der HDD? 
Arbeitet Win7 im Hintergrund beim Spielen und eine SSD als Systemplatte entlastet somit die HDD?

Macht es anderst herum Sinn? Win auf HDD und Spiele auf die SSD?

Werde mal testen ob ich mit meinen 2 HDD`s einen Unterschied merke, wenn Win und die Spiele auf seperaten HDD`s laufen.


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

Also eine SSD als Systemplatte lässt das System schon gut merkbar schneller machen... kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.
Allerdings für Spiele kann es auch einiges an Zeit verkürzen, Ladezeiten schonmal mehr als die hälfte verkürzt, dummes 
Beispiel: WoW hat super schnell z.B. Dalaran geladen, und ohne ruckeln am Anfang, also alle Texturen usw. hat es sofort
geladen, und so ist es auch bei anderen Spielen, während es mit einer normalen HDD paar Sekunden dauert, bis man Spielen
kann. Ich habe auch gelesen, das es in GTA 4 ne menge bringt, wenn man z.B. schnell fährt usw. Außerdem habe ich noch gelesen,
das es einigen sogar mehr fps gebracht hat... aber wer weiß was die vorher für eine HDD hatten.
Trotzdem kann ich aufjedenfall sagen, zum zocken ist eine SSD auch eine Bereicherung, am besten wenn man Spiele mit einer großen Welt
hat, also Strategiespiele usw. da reicht auch ne normale HDD ^^


----------



## derf (15. März 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> Allerdings für Spiele kann es auch einiges an Zeit verkürzen,



Von welcher Konfiguration redest du? Wo Win installiert und wo die Spiele?


----------



## Chimera (15. März 2011)

Crucial C300 64GB/Corsair F60 60GB: Win 7 64 Bit, Treiber NV inkl. den System Tools + Updater, Avast, Malwarebytes, Mozilla und die beiden Programme von Logitech für Maus und Tasti. Den Rest hab ich jeweils auf ner WD Caviar Black/Samsung F3 (die zuvor Systemplatte war), ebenso Tools aus dem "Systemstart" wie Core Temp, CrystalDiskInfo, TurboV Evo. Da ich weder auf Strategiespiele noch Rollenspiele (o.ä. Games) stehe, ist es mir so lange wie breit wie lange die Ladedauer ist. Mir ging es mit der SSD einzig und alleine um ne Beschleunigung des OS, nix mehr. Mag es eben nicht, wenn ich um 5h morgens aufsteh und vor dem weggehen noch gerne kurz die Mails anschauen will, dazu aber erst ne ellenlange Bootzeit in kauf nehmen muss  Da ist es jetzt um einiges angenehmer.


----------



## derf (25. März 2011)

Ich möchte nochmal nachhaken. Wenn ich eine SSD auschließlich als Systemplatte nutze, profitieren dann die Spiele (HDD) davon? 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären wie Spiele unter/mit Win7 arbeiten.
Bsp: Ich habe gelesen, dass die CPU das Bild für die GPU vorbereitet. Die GPU kann demnach nur so viele fps produzieren, wie sie von der CPU vorgesetzt bekommt.
Besteht zwischen Win7 und Spielen auch so eine Abhängigkeit?


----------



## Vaykir (25. März 2011)

derf schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal nachhaken. Wenn ich eine SSD auschließlich als Systemplatte nutze, profitieren dann die Spiele (HDD) davon?
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären wie Spiele unter/mit Win7 arbeiten.
> Bsp: Ich habe gelesen, dass die CPU das Bild für die GPU vorbereitet. Die GPU kann demnach nur so viele fps produzieren, wie sie von der CPU vorgesetzt bekommt.
> Besteht zwischen Win7 und Spielen auch so eine Abhängigkeit?


 
Auf alle Fragen: Nein!

Spiele profitieren nur davon, wenn sie auf der SSD installiert sind.
Und dann auch nur durch schnellere Ladezeiten (gilt auch für Texturen während des spielens. Merkt man aber kaum, weil fürs nachladen schon ne fixe HDD schnell genug ist).

@ deadless
mehr fps bekommst du nicht durch die installation eines spiels auf der ssd. höchsten nachladeruckler werden vermieden, weil die ssd texturen schneller nachladen kann, bzw zur verfügung stellt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> (gilt auch für Texturen während des spielens. Merkt man aber kaum, weil fürs nachladen schon ne fixe HDD schnell genug ist).


 
sach das mal fallout 3 mit texture mods


----------



## derf (25. März 2011)

Also Win auf HDD und Spiele auf die SSD?


----------



## Wolle1909 (25. März 2011)

Jop.
Windows definitiv auf die SDD, versteht sich von selbst. 
Zusätzlich würde ich noch Spiele (die du aktiv spielst und nicht alle paar Wochen mal) draufpacken


----------



## derf (25. März 2011)

Braucht jemand ne Vertex2? ^^


----------



## Crymes (26. März 2011)

Ja klar, immer, hab grad nur kein Geld


----------

